# UVRC Top Dog Competition!!!



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know about the Top Dog Competition that the new UVRC is holding. Go to the www.utahbirddogs.com forum under the retriever section to find out more or go to the club website www.utahretrievers.com For all those that spend to much time on forums talking about their greatest in the world dog it's now time to prove it!!! Hope everyone's hunting season is going well and we look forward to seeing you at future events.
Dave


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

See you there! I better bring ny A game if Cooter is running but it should be fun anyway.Just to let everyone else know I believe this competion is open to all dogs and they don't have to be A.K.C. registered so all you guys that were saying pedigrees aren't worth much bring those dogs out and let's run em. 
p.s. your blank gun is back in your training bag Dave and thanks


----------

